# This is what $20,000 of wire looks like



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We expected the cost to be under 10k when we bid the job in February.
No going back now, here sits all of my contingency money.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Where is the trailer parked ?? ... asking for a friend


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

What's your contingency use ratio? As in, how often do you dip into it on your jobs?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I was expecting 3 times that amount. LOL


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

emtnut said:


> Where is the trailer parked ?? ... asking for a friend


Its at a jail. Do you know where Eglin is?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

joe-nwt said:


> What's your contingency use ratio? As in, how often do you dip into it on your jobs?


I can build in 10 to 15% to avoid change orders. 
The conversation will be something like, Oh the price doubled or, we didn't figure the concrete was 24", Oh, what a shame. lol


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

That's a chunk of change.
What wire size is that? 1000MCM?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Viggmundir said:


> That's a chunk of change.
> What wire size is that? 1000MCM?


Its all 500s, 400s, and some 4/0 copper.
I hope its there when we get there this morning.


----------



## Apelectric (Dec 6, 2017)

Almost a year ago, we recieved two trailers like this one. We have been pulling new feeders, getting close to the point of needing to order more.... I would love to see their face when they realise what they are getting now for the price vs last year.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Did you have one of these in your quote? 

"This quote expires in ____ days"


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Get a Google Voice internet phone number and a fake website - and put "Joe's pool noodle company" on your cable trailers. Passers by will think that's all hollow colorful foam.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

LGLS said:


> Get a Google Voice internet phone number and a fake website - and put "Joe's pool noodle company" on your cable trailers. Passers by will think that's all hollow colorful foam.


I don't know, summer time in Florida. That might still get stolen.


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

Southeast Power said:


> Its all 500s, 400s, and some 4/0 copper.
> I hope its there when we get there this morning.


I hope so too! 
It looked bigger then 500's in the picture 🤷‍♂️.


----------

